# Ariens 522 (938400) "MACK" Tecumseh Snowblower Leak



## thellamattina (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello guys, just joined the forum. I purchased an Ariens 522 (938400) "MACK" (Yes, Mack trucks) snowblower. From my research they only made these for a short time.

Regardless, It is in pretty good shape and I've only used it a few times however I notice that while I am snow blowing, there are tiny droplets of brown liquid in the snow behind me as I walk..

It appears that the snowblower is obviously leaking small amounts of gas (mixed with the oil, hence the brown hue)..

It is the Tecumseh motor. Motor number/type is listed in the picture below.
I can't seem to tell where the leak is coming from because it's just kind of everywhere. Here are some photos:

Any ideas as to where it may be leaking from?

As you can see, it also needs a good cleaning. I'm also changing the belt (which is shot) and the spark plug.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum thellamattina

If the needle and seat inside the carb aren't fitting correctly it will allow gas to continue to come in and flood the carb and it will try to leak out. If the float is going out then it will not hold the needle closed or it might be the gasket between the float bowl on the bottom and the carb itself that's loose or lost it's ability to seal.

Might spray it down with some carb cleaner to clean and degrease it and then see if you can see it leaking or seeping from some place.

Carb kit $10 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor-...seh-HMSK-HSK845-850-HSSK-Engine-/140967294528

.


----------



## thellamattina (Feb 5, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to the forum thellamattina
> 
> If the needle and seat inside the carb aren't fitting correctly it will allow gas to continue to come in and flood the carb and it will try to leak out. If the float is going out then it will not hold the needle closed or it might be the gasket between the bloat bowl on the bottom and the carb itself that's loose or lost it's ability to seal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help - I have no clue how to diagnose all of that. Not very familiar with small engines, only car engines. 

Is it worth it to even test that theory or just do a carb kit regardless?
Is that the exact kit for my carb that you sent me?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The fuel bowl gasket looks shiny, that may be an indication that it's either loose, or degraded. You may want to take a paper towel and give the carb a wipe down, that might give you a better idea. 

Other areas to check out, simply based on it's age, 1991-ish, are fuel line and the carb float/needle malfunctioning.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

To degrease it I'd take a can of carburetor cleaner and something to catch the dripps and spray the carb and that area with the aerosol and wipe it down with paper towels.

That kit should be the one for your carb from the engine number in the photo you supplied. You can always have that engine info handy and email or call a supplier to double check your numbers against what you're ordering.

The carb seems to sell for $75 so doing a kit if you know what you're doing would make sense.

Still, it might be something like a bad fuel hose as db9938 mentioned and it's fuel coming down the hose and dripping off the carb so cleaning and inspection might save you removing and rebuilding the carb. So might just tightening the nut at the bottom of that float bowl.

This isn't your exact machine but gives you an idea.


----------



## thellamattina (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks a lot for all the information. I will do a further inspection and cleaning and then run it for a bit and report back. Probably will not have time to do so until next week so it may be a few days before you guys hear back from me.

But I will definitely report back!

Thanks,
David


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

When I had my 2-stroke single-stage the gas/oil mix had a dark blue tinge to it. Never heard of brown two-stroke oil.

Are you sure what's tracking is not, say, rust-colored water? Are the drivetrain components under the blower all in good shape?

Or do the drops smell of gasoline?

If it is fuel, try wiping everything down with shop towels and then, using a flashlight, sit and watch for weeping to occur while the engine runs. Check for everything from the fuel tank, line, barbs & clamps etc. Two stroke engines run the mixture through the crankcase; check for leaks from the crankshaft seals, case gaskets etc.


----------

